# WISELED 1500 LED



## HIDSGT (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a friend who is a Police Officer and co-worker and needs a little advice and was thinking some of you guru's could guide him in the right direction.

He has the WISELED/LED 1500 and dropped it. The Light is not functioning now. He has been told that WISELED is going out of business and tried to email the company so he could get his light repaired but could not make contact with anyone.

My first question is does anyone know if WISELED is resturcturing or are they offically bankrupt and out of businesss. So is anyone with one of their lights basically SOL?

The other question is can anyone recommend another vendor/person who he could possibly send is 1500 to for repair? I feel really bad because I got him into the HID/LED kick and he decided that he wanted to go with the 1500 basically because of the dim down feature. Tried to get him to buy the Warrior but he decided on the 1500. 

So if anyone could help with info on the company and more importantly info on who or where he could send his light for repair to would be greatly appreciated. Any links or phone numbers would be great. He is really stressing....lol.

Thanx guys.

Brett


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 21, 2009)

How about contacting the dealer that sold him the light?


----------



## Patriot (Jan 21, 2009)

I've not heard any reports about WiseLED closing it's doors until now. That would be sad because I know that it was one gigantic investment for them to launch that company. On the other hand I wouldn't be surprised if it were true because they were really poor about communication with their customers and fans. Feedback seemed to be useless and there was always a language barrier imo. 

Hopefully there will be some way to repair the light whether it's through the dealer or even by a "do it yourself" fix. I still consider that light to be the Polarion of multi-LED flashlights.


----------



## Alan B (Jan 21, 2009)

This was discussed on another thread and one report was they were reorganizing and would be reopening soon.

Some searching might find the discussion.

-- Alan


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 21, 2009)

Well he bought it directly from the manufactor. Does anyone know who he could send it to for repair? Any reputable people? I mean anyone from this board or elsewhere?


----------



## sledhead (Jan 21, 2009)

Tactical Supply was/is a dealer for them. Victoria said they should be re-organizing and be back in business in the not to distant future. They may be able to help. It is a great product. Good luck!


----------



## 276 (Jan 21, 2009)

Last time i spoke to someone at wiseled a week or so ago they told me there closed but hope/don't know when they will back.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 22, 2009)

HIDSGT said:


> Well he bought it directly from the manufactor. Does anyone know who he could send it to for repair? Any reputable people? I mean anyone from this board or elsewhere?




I purchased mine from Steven at Tactical Supply. He also handled my LED upgrade when it was done.


----------



## 276 (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't think your friend is the only one with a problem. I decided to play with my Adapt version and when i press and hold it goes from high to low and then shuts off instead of going back up to high.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 22, 2009)

Wiseled is official registered as bankrupt.
Maybe the people will try starting a new company (I do not know the people and their plans), but with the current economy I doubt they will do it this year.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Wiseled is official registered as bankrupt.
> Maybe the people will try starting a new company (I do not know the people and their plans), but with the current economy I doubt they will do it this year.




I'll take your word for it since I can't interpret the link.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> I'll take your word for it since I can't interpret the link.



Your could use google to translate, but it does not have any interesting supplementary information.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Your could use google to translate, but it does not have any interesting supplementary information.




ah no problem and thanks for the real story.  I tried to call one of their sales associates who I used to speak to and the number was no longer valid. It's a shame that they're gone and I suspect that the chances of them reemerging are slim giving the world markets.



*HIDSGT*, Here are a list of wiseled owners in case you're still looking for help resources. Maybe somebody might have and idea how to fix it.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179265

another resource thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170828


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, thanx guys. I emailed Tactical supply to see if they could help with a repair or refer us to someone who could.


----------



## wise (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there,

I know this is an old thread, but if it's not too late, I just wanted to let you know that we (WiseLED) are up and running again! And if you have any problems with any of our products, please contact us at [email protected]. You guys are the reason that we exist  so we'll do whatever we can to help!

Regards,
Flemming Dahlin
Founder and Inventor of WiseLED


----------



## Croyde (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Free (Jan 15, 2010)

wise said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know this is an old thread, but if it's not too late, I just wanted to let you know that we (WiseLED) are up and running again! And if you have any problems with any of our products, please contact us at [email protected]. You guys are the reason that we exist  so we'll do whatever we can to help!
> 
> ...



Roller Coaster of emotions, I just found this thread today, and was getting very depressed reading it, until this last twist made me very happy. 

My Wiseled 1500 is one of my favorite, and most used, lights (in fact I have two of them) and it is great news that the company is back in business !!!

P.S. The charging cradle is one of the coolest features of this light!!


----------



## Croyde (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I ordered and paid for a new Tactical light on Monday, so I am certainly looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 17, 2010)

wise said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know this is an old thread, but if it's not too late, I just wanted to let you know that we (WiseLED) are up and running again! And if you have any problems with any of our products, please contact us at [email protected]. You guys are the reason that we exist  so we'll do whatever we can to help!
> 
> ...


Thank you - this is useful information for members.

I'm going to close this old thread now, but here is a link to a new review of the WiseLed Tactical 2000. I'm copying the post from wise into that thread.


----------

